
Developer Preview 4 now available, official Android O coming soon - EddieRingle
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2017/07/developer-preview-4-now-available.html
======
ProAm
I really hope they worked on some of the Doze features and the calendar
notifications that were ruined in Nougat.

~~~
nbdev
I was not happy with Doze in L and M either. I keep an older pre-Doze Android
phone next to my bed so I can get urgent notifications.

~~~
ProAm
I cant agree more. It's so frustrating when the communication device in my
pocket fails at communication. Waiting 8 hours to get a push gmail
notification is absurd.

------
pulse7
When is Android Studio 3 comming out?

~~~
Eridrus
The blog post says you can get it now from the cannary channel.

